
Encryption Won’t Stop Your Internet Provider from Spying on You - ooqr
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/03/encryption-wont-stop-your-internet-provider-from-spying-on-you/521208/?single_page=true
======
cJ0th
The technique is very interesting. Would it be enough for websites like
youtube to add a small, random amount of unnecessary data every time a
resource gets accessed to prevent such analyses?

------
thomastjeffery
This is a nice explanation of the limitations of HTTPS in regard to privacy.
Most people do not understand the specific implications of S. J. Resolution
34.

~~~
masonic
You seem to have missed the news that the privacy exposure you fear from the
Obama regulation change being removed is _already happening_ and has been
since 2015. The Obama administration kept that privacy hole open and didn't
submit a privacy regulation until _three months ago_ , and it wouldn't take
effect until next December at the earliest anyway.

Indeed, most people do not understand the reality of the subject at all.

~~~
thomastjeffery
I've definitely been ignoring that point. Thanks for the reminder.

The real issue is that this will be much more difficult to replace after being
removed from the FTC _and_ the FCC.

------
admax88q
Yay clickbait.

Sure HTTPS might not be sufficient, but a VPN can.

~~~
ooqr
Did you read the article? It's actually well put together. The ability to
identify what's being browsed by the path taken through the network is pretty
interesting.

